# HT in Kansas



## ghard685 (Jan 22, 2007)

A miracle just occurred.

After much talk (and a lot whining) my wife agreed to vacate her sewing room in the basement so we can have a home theater. I think she partly agreed to do this just to get me out of the hearth room (she always says "turn down the volume"). 

The room dimensions are 14' wide x 26' long and 8.5' high. See attached PDF file (I hope).

Here is the equipment I have so far:

Pioneer Elite A/V Receiver (VSX-84TXSi)
Pioneer Elite Blue Ray (BDP-HD1)

TiVo Series3 HD Digital Media Recorder (750 meg hard drive for over 100 hours HD capacity)

2 DCM TimeFrame Evolution Dual 6 ½” 3-Way Tower Speaker (TFE200)
1 DCM TimeFrame Evolution 6 ½” 2-Way Center Channel (TFE60C)
4 DCM TimePiece 6 ½” 2-Way Bipole/Dipole Surround Speaker (TP160BDP)

The sub woofer is to be determined. A Sunfire sub woofer has been recommended, but looking for comments. After reviewing many of the posts on this site, I am still not sure about speaker placement.

I am thinking about a SIM2 Domino D80 projector. I have looked at other posts, but not seen anything about this projector. 

Your comments are welcome.

Gary


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Welcome Gary.

Are the windows on the top of your drawing coverable in a semi-permanent manner? 

Bryan


----------



## ghard685 (Jan 22, 2007)

Yes - they currently have wood blinds and my wife has offered to sew "black out" curtains for the windows. 

I am undecided whether to have the projector screen in front of the windows using an electric drop down screen or to locate the screen on the wall next to the door entering the room. Both locations have advantages and disadvantages.


----------



## Ethan Winer (Jul 21, 2006)

ghard685 said:


> I am still not sure about speaker placement ... I am undecided whether to have the projector screen in front of the windows using an electric drop down screen or to locate the screen on the wall next to the door entering the room. Both locations have advantages and disadvantages.


Either is fine, though I'd favor facing the windows so you can look outside when you're listening to music and not watching TV. That also avoids having to step carefully around your loudspeakers and wires every time you enter and leave the room.

--Ethan


----------



## ghard685 (Jan 22, 2007)

Ethan:

Thanks for your reply. I had not thought about the speakers when entering the room.

I was leaning toward having the projector on wall by the entry door. The closet with the bifold doors (on right) will continue to be used for storage. The door located in the lower right of the rendering is a closet I am going to use for the components. I will be able to install a fan from the closet to an unfinished mechanical room in the basement to keep the temp low when the door is shut.

I need to build a riser for the second row of seats. With the room only being 14' wide, I think it makes sense to walk into the room and have the seats facing you. By positioning the screen on the wall by the entry door, I will not have to worry about people getting around the second row of seats on a riser to get the the first row of seats. 

I want 3 seats in the first row and four in the second row. Based on the width of the theater seats, I can accomodate four seats in the second row if the screen is on the wall at the bottom of the room.

Thanks.

Gary


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2007)

Hey Gary,

I'm located in Wichita and helped a friend design and build a HT sub system. If your close, you're welcome to come by and take a listen (see image). If your interested in a DIY sub, we can help. Good luck on the setup. Looks like you've got a great room to build a home theater!

Forrest


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

That poor little TV...It must cringe every time that sound comes on..:scared: 

That is AWESOME!!!!!! I think I would be frightened to hear that!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2007)

For real, it is the most amazing thing you'll hear. It's not at all like a Honda Civic with 4-12" subs boomin' down the street. Everyone that hears it is mezmorized. Their initial response when they see it is like yours, but then they are in awe after the first couple minutes. I still get goose bumps when I listen. Live music like the Eagles Farewell Tour DVD is beyond any live venue I've ever experienced. 

All I can tell anyone is...you can never have to much bass! :T 

Get 4 subs minimum with REW and BFD and you'll be amazed.


----------



## ACGREEN (Feb 23, 2007)

Holy Cow. My wife would kill me. Westar Energy must love you during movie night!

Hey, I live in Wichita and am building a house with a home theater. I would love to listen to your system.


----------



## ghard685 (Jan 22, 2007)

ACGREEN - The system you want to listen to is from "fhicks6". Since that was posted back in April, I suggest you contact "fhicks6" by private message.


----------



## SierraMikeBravo (Jul 1, 2007)

We need to seriously round up all the Kansas people. Anyone from Kansas, please PM me. We have a local chat group so that we can all get together to appreciate each others work!


----------



## ghard685 (Jan 22, 2007)

HT in Kansas if finally completed. The following is a list of the equipment:

Pioneer Elite A/V Reciever VSX-84TXSi 
Pioneer Elite Blu Ray Disk BDP-HD1 
Tivo Series 3 DVR
Logitech Harmony 1000
Sim2 HT3000-E
Loudspeakers - DCM 
2 - front towers - TFE200-CH
4 - on wall mount bipole-dipole - TP160BDP-CH
1 - center channel - TFE60C

Subwooder - Sunfire D-10


Berkline Theater Seats 099 leather/vinyl combo 7575-29 black

If anybody is wondering - I was skeptical of mailing a $5,000 cashiers check out of state to Ultimate Home Entertainment. I will attest Roman delivered everything he promised and I would not hesitate to order from him again. www.rtheaters.com

The following are some pictures taken during construction and when finished.


Picture 1 shows where the closets along one of the walls that needed to be removed. 

Picture 2 shows where we built a wall to cover a large window. 

Picture 3 shows the same wall sheetrocked with an opening to allow access to the window. The screen will cover the opening.

Picture 4 shows the riser construction with the insulation between the joists.

Picture 5 shows my brother in law installing the acoustical sound board. The sound board was wrapped in fabric using spray adhesive. It is held to the wall with oak trim.

Picture 6 shows one of the columns and the sound board insallation. Two columns were built on the front wall, two on each side wall and two on the back wall.

Picture 7 shows more detail of the column. The front of the column is also sound board wrapped in fabric.

Picture 8 shows the finished room from the front looking to the back.

Picture 9 shows the finished room from the back looking to the front.

Picture 10 shows the finished room from the back looking to the front.


We had a great time designing and building the theater room. Now it is time to enjoy it.

Gary


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Nice job - looks like a comfy room. The only thing I'd recommend is a bigger/better sub to get the 'hit you in the chest' HT experience.

Bryan


----------



## ACGREEN (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice lloking room. I appreciate your attention to detail. Enjoy.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Very nice job Gary... :T

If you get a chance to give Roman a plug in his forum here at the Shack, please do so... I know he would appreciate it.

Now we just need to get you a couple of SVS subs in there... :bigsmile:


----------



## Fred33 (Sep 4, 2007)

Very good job. I like the use of wall decorations and the leather seating. Very nice looking room.


----------

